# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Moral Machine, Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT), Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Massachusetts Institute of Technology

Website - moralmachine.mit.edu

Moral Machine on Wikipedia

Developer - Iyad Rahwan

----------


## Airicist

Moral Machine - Human perspectives on machine ethics

Published on Sep 27, 2016




> A platform for public participation in and discussion of the human perspective on machine-made moral decisions
> 
> Offer your perspective on which moral dilemma outcomes you find acceptable for a self-driving car, create your own dilemma scenarios, and discuss them with others.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Moral Machine tests the ethics behind self-driving cars"

by Philip Barker
February 1, 2017

----------

